# Soy free bread



## liamsmommy221 (Oct 8, 2005)

(This is my first post, so I hope I'm doing it right!!)

I'm looking for soy free bread as my son has a son allergy. Does anyone know where I can find some? Does it even exist? I've checked all the local stores and the natural food stores and our local co-op and no one seems to carry anything.

If I made my own it would be soyfree right?

Thanks!
Jessica


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Not sure what you are talking about. Do you mean bread made withoug soy products? Pretty much any bread is made without soy, unless it's a soy bread of has soy oil in it. Read the labels and look for soy or soy oil, if it's not there then it won't have any in the bread.


----------



## timneh_mom (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Jessica! It's Liz









Yes, if you made your own bread, it would be fine. It would not have soy in it unless you used specifically soy flour or soybean oil (many salad oils are soybean oil if you look at the label).

It's good to see ya here!


----------



## liamsmommy221 (Oct 8, 2005)

I went through at least 30 different kinds of bread at the store tonight and I would say at least 90% of them had a soy warning on them. The rest of them included soy but did not put the allergen warning. I did not see one single loaf that had NO soy in it.
My rule of thumb is that if it has a warning on it, he absolutely cannot have it, if it is listed but no warning its iffy and we usually try to avoid it.

Jessica

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cjr*
Not sure what you are talking about. Do you mean bread made withoug soy products? Pretty much any bread is made without soy, unless it's a soy bread of has soy oil in it. Read the labels and look for soy or soy oil, if it's not there then it won't have any in the bread.


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

That is so interesting. I would never have thought there would soy in so many breads. Just another good reason to make your own.


----------



## Vulcanlogix (May 31, 2008)

cjr: A good reason not to reply to posts if you don't know what you're talking about.

liamsmommy221: "Bran For Life", a brand of soy free bread found in the frozen bread section of health food stores, and the occasional supermarket, is actually pretty good. Also it's all natural and not a chemical warehouse like the only commercial bread I know of that doesn't happen to contain soy.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Look at the more artisanal loaves. The bread in the bread aisle is almost always full of soy and other nasty things.

I haven't had regular bread for a few years (celiac disease), but I recall most of the La Brea loaves being soy-free. They're sold by various supermarkets in the bakery section. I think they get frozen dough and then bake it themselves.

If you have nice bakeries in town, you can probably find soy-free bread there.

You can also bake your own. I used to do that when I wasn't buying it from a local bakery or Whole Foods.


----------



## soyfreemother (Jul 22, 2014)

*Soy free bread website www.taylorapproved.com*

I am excited to let you all know that there is now an option for soy free bread that wasn't available before. www.taylorapproved.com sells soy free bread that is baked in a soy free facility! It is delicious and ships right to your home. My husband and I started this business after our five year old was diagnosed, and I, Emma, was as well. I hope that you will check it out! Thanks!


----------



## ntxray (Mar 7, 2014)

@soyfreemother.... When will your store be excepting orders because my baby cannot have rice, soy, or eggs.


----------

